# Converting a boat to utility trailer



## 71 Fish

Seems I'm trailer poor with Jet Skis and boats and hated to add to the collection but need another now for a trencher. Had a free day yesterday and decided to convert a small boat trailer I had to a small utility trailer for this. After squaring it off by cutting the front and moving it to the back I realize that I should have just added triangles to the front (if you know what I mean). Lot more work but it will be OK.


----------



## chucktx

looks good!! how heavy is the trencher??


----------



## 71 Fish

800 lbs



chucktx said:


> looks good!! how heavy is the trencher??


----------



## axespino

*Trailer*

Is the axle a little to far forward?


----------



## Poppahobbs

*Trailer Design*

I with the privious poster if the braces are an even distance apart the axle is to forward. I'm just going by the picture but if anything the axle should be a few inches behind the rear center brace to give you a bit extra tongue weight. Of course as I said I'm just working from what I'm seeing in the pictures but other than that the layout looks very good.


----------



## 71 Fish

It's adjustable (the axle/spring mounts slide on the frame). I will position it to get the correct tounge weight once the trailer is finished and with the equipment loaded. However, it may wind up a little more forward than usual to give me a better loading angle (it's a tilt trailer). Thanks for the comments.


----------



## nightgigger

Good Job, But do you list it as a home built? Not much left of the original.


----------



## 9121SS

Just keep in mind if the axle is to far forward the trailer will fish tail on you.


----------



## RayAM2007

*trailer*

I have some galvanized 3x3 box beam for tounge.

anywhere from 5 - 8 ft === $3 lf

in Alvin 281-331-0845


----------



## redman71

Expanded metal or wood on the deck?


----------



## 71 Fish

I misplaced my camera for a couple of months and did not get inbetween pictures but got it rolling. I estimate it to be a 1000 to 1200lbs loaded and with about 100lbs on the tounge it towed very easily. It loads easy and I'm happy that I don't have to tote ramps. The trailer was from my first boat but I never used the tilt feature. I will put some Rustoleum on it to finish it off.


----------

